
Would you pay $20 for a graphic novel inspired by real coding concepts? - franchino
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1826823485/1339831349?token=4ae5b8b0
======
franchino
Please keep in mind this is a kickstarter and I'm legitimately asking the
greatest hacking forum in the world this isn't a shill trying to decide if I'm
ready or not to go live.

